# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > [Article] MIE Syllabus and past exam papers

## Master Electrician

Hi guys,
Here is the DoE Syllabus and some past exam papers for your information.
Many thanks to a buddy of mine for supplying the papers, and many thanks to Dave A for helping put them on the site.
Enjoy and good luck!
MIE Syllabus: http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles...e-syllabus.pdf

MIE Exam Paper 1 April 2009 http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P1-Apr09.pdf
MIE Exam Paper 2 April 2009 http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Apr09.pdf

MIE Exam Paper 1 August 2009 http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P1-Aug09.pdf
MIE Exam Paper 2 August 2009 http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Aug09.pdf

MIE Exam Paper 1 November 2009 http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P1-Nov09.pdf
MIE Exam Paper 2 November 2009 http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Nov09.pdf

----------

AndyD (27-Aug-10), Hennie86 (29-Jul-14), Jacechop (29-Aug-10), JohnV (26-Sep-14), mikilianis (27-Aug-10), Tiaan (19-Nov-14)

----------


## harveya

Thanks for posting old exam papers. These are all MIE is it possible that papers (1 & 2) could be posted for the installation electrician exams as well? I'd be most grateful.

----------


## Master Electrician

Harvey,
I have some past IE papers, but they are all second papers, but the bonus is they have the answers. I will get them scanned and sent to the webmaster for publishing on the site. Bear with us for a couple of days.

----------


## harveya

Thanks, ME  :Smile: , that's much appreciated. I'll keep watching for the post.
I came across a question, relating to earthing, viz. 06h00 earthing & I cannot find anything in SANS 10142 relating to this. Can someone shed some light on this for me, & where would the relevant info be located.
I'll keep following this thread.

----------


## Gerrit163

Hi,

Any place I can llok for the paper 1 and 2 Q and A of the exams?

Thx

----------


## cvmostert

What is meant by 06H00 Earthing is - Earth continuity conductors shall be so arranged that they cannot be tampered with - this was in one of the 2007 exam papers.




> Thanks, ME , that's much appreciated. I'll keep watching for the post.
> I came across a question, relating to earthing, viz. 06h00 earthing & I cannot find anything in SANS 10142 relating to this. Can someone shed some light on this for me, & where would the relevant info be located.
> I'll keep following this thread.

----------


## muzi

i cnt open this folder

----------


## mikilianis

Harveya forgive me if I am wrong but do they not mean the earth pin position on a round 16 A or 32A  5 pin or 4 pin Connector (Plug)

----------


## mikilianis

Hi Master Electrician perhaps I am not posting in the correct thread but anyway hrer goes I would like to ask you what the requirements are to register as a M E I found the following on the web and am a bit puzzled about a M3 perhaps you could enlighten me 

3.3 Master Installation Electrician
3.3.1 Registration as an Installation Electrician is required and at least two
years practical experience after such registration.
3.3.2 The minimum theoretical qualification required is a M3 certificate with
Electrical Trade Theory N3 as one of the subjects.'
3.3.3 As proof of a candidates knowledge of specialised electrical installations,
he must pass the subject Specialised Electrical Installation Codes which is
based on SABS 051, 086, 089 and 0108 as specified in the regulations, at
a Technical College.
Persons holding the Diploma in Electrical Contracting Management issued by the
Electrical Contracting Board of South Africa may, on request, be considered for
exemption from the requirement in paragraph 3.3.3.

----------


## chris541125

> Hi Master Electrician perhaps I am not posting in the correct thread but anyway hrer goes I would like to ask you what the requirements are to register as a M E I found the following on the web and am a bit puzzled about a M3 perhaps you could enlighten me 
> 
> 3.3 Master Installation Electrician
> 3.3.1 Registration as an Installation Electrician is required and at least two
> years practical experience after such registration.
> 3.3.2 The minimum theoretical qualification required is a M3 certificate with
> Electrical Trade Theory N3 as one of the subjects.'
> 3.3.3 As proof of a candidates knowledge of specialised electrical installations,
> he must pass the subject Specialised Electrical Installation Codes which is
> ...


M3 should read N3

----------

mikilianis (04-Dec-11)

----------


## Yiks

Thanks very much,this will be very much helpful to me.
Yiks.

----------


## mzoxolo

Hi guys i am battling to open the web address of past papers they are blank anyone who can help please i am looking for paper 1 past exams

----------


## aamohlala

Hello any one who hv Q and A for masters.

----------


## Tiaan

SpecialElectricalInstallationCodes(SecondPaper)April2013QP.pdfSpecialisedElectricalInstallationCodesFirstPaperApril2013QP.pdf

Hi everyone.

Here is paper 1 and 2 of April 2013, I apologise for the poor quality of the PDF files, I had to reduce the quality to be able to upload them with the limited 1 MB...
Does anyone have other past exam papers for "Specialised Electrical Installation Codes"?
I already downloaded the 2009 Papers. If anyone could share any past papers please be so kind to send it to c.du.plessis@mweb.co.za

Thank youhttp://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/images/icons/icon7.png

----------


## Gamatwp

Hi is there anyone that know where i can download  'specialised electrical installation codes' exam papers.

Much appreciated

----------


## d.mmaphalala@gmail.com

Thanks a lot for the past exam papers.

----------


## Darken85WP

Hi folks, as with the installation rules papers thanks to those who posted these originally, I've merely renamed them and shared them in a dropbox folder for convenience.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qfogarpqp...GlfDjh37a?dl=0

----------


## Sparkie 123

Guys hi, I'm new on the Forum and would like some assistance. I do have my wireman's licence (IE) I now want to get my MIE but i'm situated in Nelspruit. Which books/standards do I need in order to prepare for paper 1 and 2 Hazardous location as no one can assist me. A company called Ark Technologies does give the classes but they do not want to divulge which books I require.

----------


## Wayne W

Does anybody have more recent MIE past examination papers?

----------


## Gamatwp

How recent Wayne, my hdd just crashed which had 2012-2015 papers on in it, in the process of trying to recover information from it still. I got them from college of capetown epping, from the library.  Have you applied yet? Do you have all the document?

----------


## Wayne W

Hi Gamatwp. Thanks for the response. I will try College of Cape Town. When you say Epping, which campus exactly? I would appreciate any past papers actually ( say ,not older than 3 years?)

----------


## Gamatwp

Sent you a private message Wayne.

----------


## IMGREG

Good morning. 
Can anyone please upload 2016 and 2017 papers 1 and 2 Pretty Please.
Or mail me 
gregj@auto-x.co.za

----------


## Lindley

hi Guys is no 1 having a soft copy text book for industrial electronics?I can not get hold of it

----------


## Stephan1606

Thanks for the MIE past exam papers it helped me alot. I have completed spec. Installation codes paper 1 and I am writing installation codes paper 2 on the 3 April 2019, would like to know if there is any possibility of more MIE past exam papers

----------


## Mph0

Good day 

Please help with paper 2 MIE question papers, my email address is msoaisa@gmail.com

----------


## Gamatwp

Drop me a mail. moegamads@gmail.com

----------


## Sparkie 123

Stephan hi, did you manage to get any exam papers for MIE? If possible can you please send or load on drop box. 





> Thanks for the MIE past exam papers it helped me alot. I have completed spec. Installation codes paper 1 and I am writing installation codes paper 2 on the 3 April 2019, would like to know if there is any possibility of more MIE past exam papers

----------


## mokoenamm

Can I please have mie past papers, I'll be registering it next term. My mail is mokoenamojalefa1@gmail.com

----------


## reggy

Hi Electricians,
am not sure if am posting in the right thread but as a member i would like to request anyone with past exam installation rules from 2018 going backwards. please am too frustrated for the exam. my email is (hmahlangu835@gmail.com)

----------


## merrylann@gmail.com

Good morning my dear people at forum 
I want past exam papers and memos for specialise electrical installation paper 1

----------


## Tfulufhelo

Hello guys can someone can you please send me mIE codes my email address fgtshivhase@gmail.com

----------


## siyabongaconnin@gmail.com

Goodday guys,I am humble asking for past exam questions papers,WhatsApp 0834940873 or siyabongaconnin@gmail.com

----------


## merrylann@gmail.com

Good morning how are Everyone. Compliments for the new year. I'm doing well. I am pleased to make a turn on the page. I am looking for a new revised silabus for the specialized installation rules 1and2. Please be welcomed and send me a copy to my mail merrylann@gmail.com. I thank you

----------

